# I am adding FTA to my Satellite line up at my store. Any advice?



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

If anyone can educate me more on what the best equipment to use for FTA. A quick run down on what I want to offer.
1)30' Dish
2)H-H Motor
3)Positioner to move the dish
4)Receiver

If anyone could educate me or point me the correct direction to read up on some equipment please do. Thank You


----------



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

Have you taken a look at the receivers and equipment offered at http://www.global-cm.net ? That should give you an idea of some of the best FTA gear.


----------



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

RJS1111111 said:


> Have you taken a look at the receivers and equipment offered at http://www.global-cm.net ? That should give you an idea of some of the best FTA gear.


I have not yet but will thank you


----------

